# Lovin' them Big Reds!



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

On Sunday Justin Mayer, Mark Rioux, and I went searching the vast openness of the Eastern Shore Fisherman's Island area for the big reds. After getting some tips from a great friend, were lucky to find them. It was A LOT of paddling, but it was worth it....

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/05/lovin-them-big-reds.html


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like a day dreams are made of!

Awsome !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Where do you launch from?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Wise point boat ramp


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

right on dude. nice job getting it done with a lure.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

wow!  nice haul!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck with the Cobia- Rob- they are every bit as strong or stronger than a big red. And they go crazy if you try to land one green


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

That is sweet. And every fishing trip wuz worth it.


----------

